
Sexy clones of classic Unix tools  - nickb
http://sysadminry.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/sexy-clones-of-classic-unix-tools/
======
mickt
I learned something new, "most" is more than less, which is more than more! ;)

But, they didn't mention dstat which is a great performance monitoring tool
that integrates sar/vmstat/mpstat functionality and more.

------
TheTarquin
+1 for nano. Nano + syntax highlighting = best light-weight coding tool I've
found for C/C++ work.

------
aston
+1 for ack. It's a great tool.

------
simianstyle
no tail?

